

Linux like terminal for Windows? - chintan39

I use Linux and Windows.And a major drawback I feel in Windows 8 is better terminal and drawback with Linus is Better UI.<p>If there were a better terminal in Windows 8 it would make a developers life easier.
======
GlyphReader
[https://cygwin.com/](https://cygwin.com/)

------
gjvc
[http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/](http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/)

------
oxalo
Powershell?

